# Chris Brackett- Arrow Affliction



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Have any of you seen this guys show. I watched it for the first time this past weekend and it was pretty crazy. They were wing shooting, doves, ducks, geese. It was crazy! Doing it with a compound too. It was a fun watch!
http://arrowaffliction.tv/


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

The dude is legit!! I love the show!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

No question the guys a great great shot.If you watch the show on MUTE its a much better program, Music? Horrible! And the guy is total screw ball. But ya he can shoot. Him and the Uncle Ted should hook up. see which ego wins out..


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you seen the one where he hits the string of a balloon? The guy is nuts but he sure can shoot


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Met him at the ATA show two years ago. Cool guy, totally down to earth. Just a good Ol boy from the mid west who loves to kill sh*t.

Reminded me a lot of me! 8)


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that's good clean family fun right there!


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

My first thought was.......That is A LOT of arrows!

Second was who gets to try and find any of them. Good thing he has good arrow sponsors. I noticed he is shooting feather fletching on all of his arrows? Anyone know why that is? Is it just personal preference?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

those are flu-flu fletchings...made to act like a parachute on the arrow after it travels a short distance...used for shooting aerial targets so your arrow doesn't go 100+ yds every time you miss...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> No question the guys a great great shot.If you watch the show on MUTE its a much better program, Music? Horrible! And the guy is total screw ball. But ya he can shoot. Him and the Uncle Ted should hook up. see which ego wins out..


 :lol: That was my thought on it too actually but then I get sucked in and watch. He's pretty **** creative... painting up a herd of 3D targets to look like a herd of lopes, just doing weird stuff to get that "just right" blind and things like that. I like that he's kinda outta the box with a lot of his ideas. All the heavy metal and tribal designs with blood all over crap is a little over the top but its good if you can't stand professional wrestling and need a good ******* fix once in a while.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I noticed he is shooting feather fletching on all of his arrows? Anyone know why that is? Is it just personal preference?


Because he is smart and knows a superior fletching when he sees one. 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that the guy who was shooting through 2" pvc pipe that was made into a 360 degree circle and then the arrow came out and popped a baloon in the target?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's the one. Nuthin gets past you do it Scott. :shock:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's the one. Nuthin gets past you do it Scott. :shock:


Nope, Nuttin'! :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

wow, this kind of surprises me. I can't stand that show, I think the dudes annoying as hell. But hey, I'm a goofy bastage as well. :?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the show...notice boy and girls...He shoots a Hoyt!


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

they show i watched he had a iceman. he was shooting elk in a Gilly suit


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> If you watch the show on MUTE its a much better program, Music? Horrible!


Ya, the music, if you can call it that, does blow. :x


----------



## Western Charm (Sep 8, 2007)

Right on!!! My whole fam gathers around the tube when Arrow Affliction is on. . .Yeah...We DVR it and watch it a few times...We're weird like that. I'm not into his kind of music either but I've heard that music in birddog vids, retriever vids, fly fishing/tying vids and now bow hunting vids/shows...It's just there. Fun show.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

He said that he was going to hunt Elk with a gilly suit but I didn't see much of it. I think that it failed. I only saw him keep getting deflections in his practicing with the suit. 
I don't mind the show. He bowed to Byron Ferguson on the last show that I saw when trying to shoot alarm clocks out of the air with a blind fold on. 

Lose the Burns and I will be more of a fan.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

he got a bull in that episode. he threaded the needle that guys is a darn good shot.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

wapiti67 said:


> I love the show...notice boy and girls...He shoots a Hoyt!


I thought he shot a Diamond? 
I actually really like watching him, does some pretty crazy stuff, but he really draws you into it too. Plus he has a girl that helps with his challenges that is pretty good looking! o-||


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

team-A&S said:


> he got a bull in that episode. he threaded the needle that guys is a darn good shot.


I am trying to remember ( I am old you know. Ask NS) how it went down. He was using the gilly suit so he could sneak through the open fields but it didn't seem like thats what worked. I was interested in that because I hunt a place in Montana that the bulls sit out in the open and you can't get near them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I hunt a place in Montana that the bulls sit out in the open and you can't get near them.


Since when did that matter to you? :roll: Mr "I have a fancy-pants, supper-whammy, hyper-fast, super-duper, flat shooting, 120 yard pin havin, speed bow." :lol:


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris shoots a Diamond- has for years and is still sponsored by them in 2010. He is no longer doing Arrow Affliction- moving on to something else. Brooks Johnson "The Dark Archer" will be taking over Chris's spot on Arrow Affliction. I had the owners of the Sportsmens channel in my office last week, and this is one thing we discussed.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I hunt a place in Montana that the bulls sit out in the open and you can't get near them.
> 
> 
> Since when did that matter to you? :roll: Mr "I have a fancy-pants, supper-whammy, hyper-fast, super-duper, flat shooting, 120 yard pin havin, speed bow." :lol:


Ha Ha Ha Tex o bobby! Those Wapit......eye seem to know my limits and they sit out there at "121" yards and laugh at me..............."One more step".......just give me One more step! :mrgreen:

Seriously though.......I was very interested in his success with the gilly. I have used the Shadow shield up in Montana to figure out a way to put the sneak on Elk in the open. The area is litterally miles of open grass range with a herd of 150 in it that do not run for cover. They just move off and continue to stay in the open. It is impossible (so far) to get within 400 yards of them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What about a moo-cow or an elk silhouette to hide behind and walk up on them? You tried that?

Works like a charm on antelope and geese. Till you burn em...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> What about a moo-cow or an elk silhouette to hide behind and walk up on them? You tried that?
> 
> Works like a charm on antelope and geese. Till you burn em...


I am laughing out loud right now........I actually tried the Moo cow thing first. I still have it in the house on the ranch in Montana. It is a refrigerator box, cut out as a cow and is painted mostly black with some white. It resembles most of the cows up there and even has "Here Elk" written accross it with white paint. We tried it on the moo cows first and they ran like crazy! It was hillarious!


----------

